# Balmoral and Middle Head - Fri 31 Aug 07



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I intend to take Friday off work and go for a pre-dawn launch at Balmoral to give Middle Head a working. Will probably jump over the side with the speargun around 8am and aim to be off the water by 10am or so. Everybody welcome as always.


----------

